# Parkerizing Parts



## ndrtkr (Nov 9, 2009)

Has anyone here parkerized any parts using one of the "do it yourself" kits available from various suppliers?  I'm looking for feedback from anyone regarding the quality of finished product.....thanks!


----------



## partsguy (Nov 10, 2009)

What is "parkerized"?


----------



## 18622hunter (Nov 11, 2009)

classicfan1 said:


> What is "parkerized"?




If I remember correctly, it is a coating process done on guns.  Interesting concept, HMMMM.

Parkerizing (also called phosphating and phosphatizing) is a method of protecting a steel surface from corrosion and increasing its resistance to wear through the application of an electrochemical phosphate conversion coating. Parkerizing is usually considered to be an improved zinc or manganese phosphating process, and not to be an improved iron phosphating process, although some use the term parkerizing as a generic term for applying phosphating (or phosphatizing) coatings that does include the iron phosphating process.

Parkerizing is commonly used on firearms as a more effective alternative to bluing, which is another electrochemical conversion coating that was developed earlier.

The Parkerizing process cannot be used on non-ferrous metals such as aluminum, brass, or copper. It similarly cannot be applied to steels containing a large amount of nickel, or on stainless steel. Passivation can be used for protecting other metals.

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ndrtkr (Nov 12, 2009)

18622Hunter...you're correct.  The application for bicycles is probably as limited as my knowledge of bike restoration.  My only knowledge of it's application to bicycles is it being used by Columbia and Huffman in their production of bikes for the military use.  I am restoring a early Columbia MG 
I recently acquired.  Most of the parkerized parts eventually (during maintainence) received a coat of OD paint.  They were, however, factory parkerized.  The process began on weapons and was so well received it was adopted by these bike manufacturers.  Civilians prefered the CHROME look, and I'm sure this was dropped after the war.......  Thus my search for  input from the CABE boys!


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 12, 2009)

The Parkerizing process produces a very durable finish that actually holds up better to humid conditions than chrome finishes. This is born out by the generally decent finish still found on many of the war time hub shells that were so finished. Indeed the buying public does prefer chrome and the companies that used Parkerized finishes during the war were doing so essentially by government edict. The move to Parkerizing was about the rationing of materials used in the chroming process (I have heard copper - remember steel war pennies?) rather than the reception the finish received from any purchasing group.  I assume the reason Parkerized hubs were overpainted Olive Drab during service rehab is that it was not a priority to unlace the hubs from the wheels when the paint was sprayed.


----------



## ndrtkr (Nov 13, 2009)

Okay, ...alot of discussion on the process and use by manufacturers, but does anyone have any input as to the original question...?


----------



## Bevin (Nov 17, 2009)

Check this site http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=365534
It deals with handguns but the Parkerizing solution was heated in a microwave oven. There is also a short article in the Fall 2007 of The Antique Motorcycle describing the microwave technique (I can scan and post it here if you want).


----------



## perichbrothers (Nov 17, 2009)

A buddy of mine used a "shop" kit for a couple harleys he customized.
The color is close to a dark cast iron grey.
I think the only issue is its not perfectly smooth or reflective, like bluing.
There is a light stipple or roughness, kinda like chrome on cranks.

I'm not sure if this could be rubbed or polished out,
but its not a thick coating like paint is.
The best thing is after a couple years there was very little rust discoloration.
Only the parts that had pivots, brake levers and clutch pedal,
had worn to the original steel,
and the actual owner didn't grease or oil anything.

Also not sure what brand he used,
I remember he bought alot of stuff from eastwood though.

I'd do it on the right bike,
like a wartime bike.

TP


----------

